
Late applications for YC Summer 2016 batch: responses arrived yet? - celestially
Has anybody who submitted late applications for YC Summer 2016 batch received any replies or interview invites yet? (We&#x27;re a first time applicant, and not familiar with how they do this.) Thanks for any help in advance.
======
Flint622
I'm a little late here but currently on-time applicants are being interviewed.
It will still be about a week or more until they get back to reviewing late
applicants.

~~~
afonya
Any updates?

------
brudgers
It might be more effective to contact YC.

[http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](http://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)

~~~
celestially
Thanks brudgers.

------
fatimafouda
First time applicant here as well. Submitted a late application on April 11th,
and haven't heard back yet.

~~~
celestially
Thanks Fatima. We submitted about 5 hours late ourselves.

